# Long Coat Adult



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

So I've been looking for awhile now for a nice adult female to add to our family and have a few that I really like. One of which is older, about 5.5 years. I'm going to go the shipping route this time which makes me nervous so anyone with some advice or tips about flying their chis would be great. Also what do you think about getting an older dog? She said she had some teeth pulled recently but didn't say how many or anything. She's already spayed which is a plus because I hate going through that. But there are some younger ones too that would be need spaying. I guess there's pros and cons to getting a younger chi or an older chi. So what do you guys think? And what kinds of questions should I ask?

This is Minnie the 5.5 year old. I just got an email back from her breeder and haven't heard from anyone else yet
http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listi...ab8617171&list_id=n6aq5f714g&back=/for_sale/?


And this is Lydia. I sent the email a little while ago so I'm waiting to hear back (shes 18 months)
http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listi...back=/for_sale/?breed_id=38&country=248&state

And this is Lacey. She's the youngest at just under a year 
http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listi...back=/for_sale/?breed_id=38&country=248&state


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I agree with you I love them all but Minnie is stunning and all the hard work is Already done.
I am sorry I have no advice on the shipping but good luck with which ever you pick.
Keep us updated. XXX


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

They are all very cute! But omg Minnie is so beautiful :love5:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thank you! I am soo excited  Everything looks good.. I think we're going to get Minnie!!! I'll keep you updated :cheer:


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

Awwww they are all really lovely, its ahard chioce


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

wow that's so exciting you're getting another chi!  i really like them all


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Fantastic news....fingers crossed.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm so excited for you!   Minnie is so gorgeous it's no surprise she is a finished champion. My mom has shipped puppies several times, even going as far as Alaska and Canada from SC and never had any problems. Continental and Delta are very good airlines and take good care of the dogs so I'm sure it will be fine!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

That's so cool that she's a "finished champion" too...she's perfect!!!
I can't believe you're getting a fifth...you're SO LUCKY!! 
Just when I think I'm catching up.... 
Minnie will fit in perfectly with your guys!!! Do you think you'll keep her name?


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

My Minnie will be coming home next Friday!!!! :cheer: I haven't stopped smiling since yesterday. She is what I always dreamed my long haired chi would be and I am in love already. Thanks for the nice comments everyone and a special thank you to Gypsy for finding her for me :love5: 

We've been calling her Minnie but are open to the possibility of a name change once we meet her. Someone suggested that it might be a comfort to her that we know her name and not change it so we'll see how things go. I am SO excited!!! Finally, my hairy chi!!!!!

Here are some pictures of her   































































Look at all that hair!!! I need to get some new brushes lol The breeder called her "a chunk" so she may need to lose a little weight. I'm not sure since i can't tell if it's all hair! :lol:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

wow katie 5 chis you are so lucky!   she is a beauty :love5: this is going to be such a long week huh :wink:
i think she looks like a minnie


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh she's gorgeous Katie, congrats! I'm excited for you!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Oh wow!! Congrats Katie!! She's absolutely beautiful!! :love5:

I like her name too, I think it really suits her


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thank you everyone! We went out and bought her a crate and blankie and some toys and a bowl today. We still need some other things, vitamins, a puppia, a leash, a brush and I'm sure some other stuff I'm forgetting at the moment but when I actually bought the crate it all sunk in and I am so happy and feel so lucky to have found her :love5:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

wow wow and double wow just look at her coat.
I think you picked the best one.
Congrautlations.
Dont forget we want plenty of pics.
Oooooh 5 chi's...lol fancy having 5....lol heehee....wait a min I have 6. Oh well we just love our dogs thats all I can say Katie.
Well done.....you are a great owner. XXXX


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

YAY hairy chi!  about time you got a long coat! I am just kidding! I am very jealous! another addition!  

I can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

How is 6 Julie? I figure after 4 it's no big deal  

She needs bows like Sami    I emailed the breeder and asked for more pics but she hasn't got back to me yet.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

If she's as sweet as she looks, she'll be perfection. And she looks very sweet as well as pretty. Congratulations on the new family member.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thank you so much! I have a feeling she will be perfect but maybe I'm just biased


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh I don't think you are biased Katie! I think we know when we find the dog for us! I can't wait to see lots and lots of pics!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations on adopting another chi!  

Minnie is gorgeous - love that little cute face. Yes, you'll have to get a good pet brush to brush all that thick, beautiful long hair. Yes, she does need to lose some weight (LOL).


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

ahh a long coat!! She is a little bit like tubby vixie was at xmas!!! with lots of walking and mini meals she has here almost trim figure back!! Im sure she will shed the weight playing with your lots soon enough!!!!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

thanks!
the breeder called her "fat" LOL poor Minnie!! She isn't fat.. she's "pleasantly plump". I get her tomorrow and she will be going on a diet and going for lots of walks to get back her girly figure. The breeder has her on Eukanuba puppy


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I just popped back on to tell you again how beautiful she truly is! You are so lucky!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks so much Lin. I feel like the luckiest girl in the world :love5: 
I will be posting pics tomorrow night after she comes home!


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

she has a nice face..and nice fur but she needs to go on a diet lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

awwww she's gorgeous hehe she reminds me of Stitchy in the fluff and tubbiness area but just remember there's more to cuddle  I've had Stitch on R/C light for a bit now and the weight is finally dropping off so it shouldnt be too hard to get her back to her lean self


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm so happy for you katie  i know i don't have to tell you this :lol: but take lots of pics


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks Sarah and Jen! I think the switch from puppy to adult will make a big difference in her weight.

I have my camera in my bag already because believe it or not, in all my excitement, I forgot to bring a camera when I picked up Leila and also with Jack! I made SURE to have it ready this time haha I packed extra batteries and cleared my memory card too  

5 hours until she's home!! I'll post pics when we get back. It's about an hour drive from the air port but depending on Friday traffic it may be a little longer of a drive. But pics WILL be up tonight :hello1: :toothy3: :cheer:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

:cheer: yay. 

i was just looking at your siggy, you're going to need to have another painting done


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I KNOW!! And I JUST got it haha I have replaced tattoos with portraits lol That's my special way of immortalizing and honoring them because I'm too chicken to get a tattoo! I'll definitely have to get her single portrait done by Rhonda and then I was thinking to get another group portrait from Alexis (the one in my siggy) when I get the money to do so


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_

Oh Katie, congratulations! She is GORGEOUS! I must admit to being just a teensy bit envious! I cant even get James to agree to a number 2 let alone a number 7! :lol: 

Lookin forward to hearing all about her and of course seeing lots more piccies!  *hint hint* lol

x_


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Your day will come! But she is _only_ number 5  

We are home!! She is THE sweestest little girl. She is a bit nervous, naturally, so we're giving her some space and some quiet time. The chis are in their "houses" with dingos and everything is going good so far. She hasn't pottied yet but hopefully she'll go soon. She's JUST starting to fall asleep. Poor thing probably didn't sleep at all today


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Just think Katie I could come to yours with my chi's and we would have our own mini meet-up with 11 dogs......lol


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Shes just like my late Penny, she was a rescue and had the same thick coat.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Katie looks like you need to have another portrait done :lol: OOps looks like I'm very slow :lol: That's what pain meds will do for you :lol: Congrats on your new girl she's gorgeous :love7:


----------

